# NSW - Eastside - 21 November - Undergunned



## SkybluCraig (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work. I'm going to up the ante on my heavy gear for next time and need to replenish bait stocks too. Good to hear there are still some fish out there.

I've hooked a few nice ones and want to get one solid fish on board before Xmas.

Tight lines and screaming reels


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

It was a nice morning out there and good to get in to a few fish even if the fridge is still empty.
It did look like rain for a while and we timed our return perfectly as the head wind blew up just as we rounded the corner.

I got my hat and coat handed to me big time by one unstoppable fish and boated a couple of the smaller ones.
It is such a bumpy ride in front of the cliffs.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Well there you go. I thought a cd7 would be way too small for a kingy.

Is that common?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Cool. That's a session.

So many times, in uncomfortable conditions I take a pic and the reaction is, "It doesn't look bad at all."
Now when Kerry takes shots it looks uncomfortable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

Did you get sea sick keza? Looks like you boys had a nice sesh anyway


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

nad97 said:


> Did you get sea sick keza? Looks like you boys had a nice sesh anyway


Keza gets seasick on land.

Well done boys.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

nad97 said:


> Did you get sea sick keza? Looks like you boys had a nice sesh anyway


I always take a man tablet before doing cliffs, I new I'd have to rerig if the kingies had their way.
Best part of the trip was watching kings smash the surface when you retrieve really fast. I'd be happy to do that with the hooks removed.

ps. I'm still rocking.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Cliffs and Kings, I'm jealous. I'd be over the moon about a 60 cm king. What were you down rigging?


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome!

Good to see you onto a few&#8230; has me thinking i need a session again soon!!!

Thanks for putting up the report!

Cheers,


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

kraley said:


> Kings are the funnest of all fish to catch around here - and trying to boat them on kayaks in 10 metres of water with a rocky bottom is just insanely frustrating but really, really fun at the same time.


Sounds expensive.

What's the commute like from put-in to fishing? Couple miles?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Levi knows the roll of the cliffs from Malabar, the only difference with this area is that the paddle to escape the backwash or stand up is much longer (about 4 k's) so go to the toilet before you leave.
Good reports of kings coming in from all around Sydney, fingers crossed these guys stick around when they are a bit bigger, it could be a good season.

I didn't clock this trip Zed but it usually turns in to about 16 k's all up.
4 k to the nearest bit of sand.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Love it! Rockin session boys and good to hear there were some hoodlums among the rats although at 60cm they still give a nice adrenaline rush to be sure.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

When the kings are on like that it is never good, it's great.
You nailed the timing of your offshore comeback Ken.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

eric said:


> Better than any fishing trip I can remember having myself


x2 (note where I truncated it).

I'm sooooooo psyched to get stuck in this season as soon as the F'ing wind, swell and rain F's off!!!!
Does anyone know if they migrate north or south as summer hits? Should they be in these parts yet?


----------

